# Silicone Horror...Latex Glove Reaction???



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

Guys,

Just an FYI...I don't know what caused this, but I spread half a tube of silicone all over my half Handi-Foam, half Great Stuff background, and the silicone did not cure...what a freakin mess. I had to tear it all out and will start over in the future. I was so mad I wanted to throw the whole dang thing in the dumpster, but it is a brand new 56 column...so I held fast and just walked away from it for awhile. 

The expiration date wasn't even close (Aug09), and the silicone inside the tube cured fine (the stuff that squeezed past the plunger). I had used the first half of the tube about five months ago and it cured fine. It was stored inside the house and should have been fine. The only thing I can guess is maybe it had some weird reaction to the latex gloves I smeared it with or it got old for some reason, but I have had silicone sit around for a lot longer than this that was fine...so I just don't know.

Anyway, just another reason to test first.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Its not the gloves, cuz I sue gloves all the time, and greatstuff is fine, maybe temp of room, or the handi foam (never used) I have no freakin idea, anyone else?


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Sry double post, but u sure it was 100% silicon? I have used other stuff and it never cured... but it wasn't 100% silicon had other stuff (bad idea)


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

It likely has nothing to do with temp, Great Stuff, etc., etc. Once silicone is opened, it needs to be used relatively quickly (i.e. days/weeks). If you let it sit inside an opened tube for several weeks it will not harden inside the tube, but when you apply it, it will never set properly. So, if you use a partial tube and don't anticipate using the remainder within a couple of weeks, you might consider just tossing it out.
-scott


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

elscotto said:


> It likely has nothing to do with temp, Great Stuff, etc., etc. Once silicone is opened, it needs to be used relatively quickly (i.e. days/weeks). If you let it sit inside an opened tube for several weeks it will not harden inside the tube, but when you apply it, it will never set properly. So, if you use a partial tube and don't anticipate using the remainder within a couple of weeks, you might consider just tossing it out.
> -scott


That has to be it...thanks. I have since ripped out the old stuff and started anew.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

i have the same dilemma for one of my old vivs.

physically, the silicone has hardened and such, but it still has a strong odor after a couple of months. i never noticed it until i added a top to it (which is why i never noticed it before with the previous ventilation).

and bc i did not know it, i threw in some plants. the tank has really grown in, but the smell still lingers. i'd hate to have to tear it down even though there are no animals in there


----------

